# Funnel-cloud (possível tornado) monsanto/lisboa 22 setembro 2014



## aisa43 (29 Set 2014 às 13:48)

Boa tarde a todos, faz hoje 8 dias e precisamente a esta hora que assisti a um fenómeno meteorológico, na minha perspectiva de amadora e fã da meteorologia. Com recurso ao meu telemóvel fotografei e filmei entre as 13:55 e as 14:20 no dia 22 -09-2014 segunda-feira, o que penso ter sido a formação de um mini-tornado. Partilho o filme para opiniões e comentários. (ignorem a musica :assobio.

Espero participar mais vezes aqui no forum com fotos mas ainda estou a aprender a mexer com imgur  .Obrigada


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 14:14)

realmente uma boa reportagem! Quanto ao fenómeno pode ser uma "funnel cloud" em formação (se tiver rotação), precursora de um tornado (não há mini-tornados), ou a condensação numa rápida corrente ascendente na base da nuvem, fenómeno vulgar em nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## CptRena (29 Set 2014 às 14:17)

StormRic disse:


> A atitude de resguardo é muito recomendável, e nem mesmo os "meteoloucos" se expôem a riscos como se possa pensar, até porque são normalmente bons conhecedores desses riscos e perigos, talvez mais do que a maioria das pessoas.



Aí é que se engana.  Eu bem vi o que se passou no passado Sábado, com uma trovoada a poucos km e uns indíviduos, com tendências claramente suicidas, se foram colocar no terraço do IPMA para fazer uns excelentes apanhados da supercélula que estava em aproximação. 




aisa43 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, faz hoje 8 dias e precisamente a esta hora que assisti a um fenómeno meteorológico, na minha perspectiva de amadora e fã da meteorologia. Com recurso ao meu telemóvel fotografei e filmei entre as 13:55 e as 14:20 no dia 22 -09-2014 segunda-feira, o que penso ter sido a formação de um mini-tornado. Partilho o filme para opiniões e comentários. (ignorem a musica :assobio.
> 
> Espero participar mais vezes aqui no forum com fotos mas ainda estou a aprender a mexer com imgur  .Obrigada



Boa tarde
Mini-tornado não era certamente, pois essa nomenclatura não é meteorologicamente correcta. 
Aparenta haver rotação na célula o que pode representar a presença de um mesociclone e de facto em alguns instantes aparenta haver algumas nuvens em funil (funnel clouds) mas não chega a haver contacto com o solo.


----------



## rozzo (29 Set 2014 às 14:21)

Antes de mais obrigado pela partilha, excelente vídeo!

De facto, como os colegas já disseram, o termo "mini-tornado" não existe, mas é normal que surja essa dúvida, por culpa dos _media_, que têm espalhado essa nomenclatura errada recentemente...

Pelo vídeo parece-me claro a nuvem apresentar rotação, ou seja, ser um mesociclone, mas certezas só com confirmação do IPMA e do radar doppler. O funil até se desenvolveu bastante, e há ali um momento por volta dos 2:10 onde um bom bocado abaixo da parte compacta e definida do funil aparecem uns "farrapos" bastante turbulentos mais próximos do solo. Portanto dá a ideia que não esteve nada longe de efectivamente fazer contacto com o solo e de se poder chamar tornado.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2014 às 14:31)

Excelente. Já havia suspeita de uma funnel nessa tarde em Lisboa, tinha aparecido uma foto suspeita na TVI, mas foi estranho não aparecerem mais registos numa cidade como Lisboa. Afinal sempre há. Aos 2:10 parece mesmo um tornado de vórtices múltiplos. Resta saber se chegou a tocar no chão ou não.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 14:52)

rozzo disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado pela partilha, excelente vídeo!
> 
> De facto, como os colegas já disseram, o termo "mini-tornado" não existe, mas é normal que surja essa dúvida, por culpa dos _media_, que têm espalhado essa nomenclatura errada recentemente...
> 
> Pelo vídeo parece-me claro a nuvem apresentar rotação, ou seja, ser um mesociclone, mas certezas só com confirmação do IPMA e do radar doppler. O funil até se desenvolveu bastante, e há ali um momento por volta dos 2:10 onde um bom bocado abaixo da parte compacta e definida do funil aparecem uns "farrapos" bastante turbulentos mais próximos do solo. Portanto dá a ideia que não esteve nada longe de efectivamente fazer contacto com o solo e de se poder chamar tornado.





Vince disse:


> Excelente. Já havia suspeita de uma funnel nessa tarde em Lisboa, tinha aparecido uma foto suspeita na TVI, mas foi estranho não aparecerem mais registos numa cidade como Lisboa. Afinal sempre há. Aos 2:10 parece mesmo um tornado de vórtices múltiplos. Resta saber se chegou a tocar no chão ou não.



Não me lembro de alguma vez ter sido avistado um fenómeno destes sobre a cidade, que não é de todo plana. Da cidade para o Tejo e planícies limítrofes sim, mas sobre a orografia de Lisboa não. Penso que esta ocorrência devia ser bem investigada pelo IPMA e só este avistamento é já por si algo extraordinário.


----------



## Agreste (29 Set 2014 às 15:09)

fraco mas parece-me um tornado. Talvez estrutura da nuvem não fosse grande o suficiente para acomodar um vórtice e entretanto dissipou-se.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2014 às 16:35)

StormRic disse:


> Não me lembro de alguma vez ter sido avistado um fenómeno destes sobre a cidade, que não é de todo plana. Da cidade para o Tejo e planícies limítrofes sim, mas sobre a orografia de Lisboa não. Penso que esta ocorrência devia ser bem investigada pelo IPMA e só este avistamento é já por si algo extraordinário.



Há um registo com alguns anos de um tornado a entrar em Lisboa a partir do estuário do Tejo na zona oriental da cidade (Santa Apolónia).


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2014 às 16:46)

Estranho não haver registo de danos...mesmo um EF0 daria alguns problemas no meio de uma cidade como Lisboa..
Provavelmente não tocou o solo, e assim sendo será uma funnel cloud.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Set 2014 às 16:50)

StormRic disse:


> Não me lembro de alguma vez ter sido avistado um fenómeno destes sobre a cidade, que não é de todo plana. Da cidade para o Tejo e planícies limítrofes sim, mas sobre a orografia de Lisboa não. Penso que esta ocorrência devia ser bem investigada pelo IPMA e só este avistamento é já por si algo extraordinário.



OFF TOPIC

Quanto à orografia há um bom exemplo que ocorreu aqui 2008, o tornado Amiais/Alcanena/Zibreira. Despertou-me a curiosidade e introduzi os dados no Google Earth que criou o seguinte perfil acidentado.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 17:57)

thunderboy disse:


> OFF TOPIC
> 
> Quanto à orografia há um bom exemplo que ocorreu aqui 2008, o tornado Amiais/Alcanena/Zibreira. Despertou-me a curiosidade e introduzi os dados no Google Earth que criou o seguinte perfil acidentado.



 Muito interessante trabalho! Mesmo assim a superfície de Lisboa, num percurso mais curto do que este, é ainda mais irregular, com as altitudes de Monsanto a atingirem 220m e descendo para menos de 50m nos vales, adicionado dos obstáculos aos ventos horizontais que constituem as edificações. Vou tentar traçar este perfil a partir das imagens disponíveis que foram obtidas de escassos pontos de observação.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 18:02)

MSantos disse:


> Há um registo com alguns anos de um tornado a entrar em Lisboa a partir do estuário do Tejo na zona oriental da cidade (Santa Apolónia).



Sim, este foi bem formado e documentado, mas formou-se na zona plana do Mar da Palha e ao entrar em Lisboa dissipou-se, claro.

Penso que a célula de dia 22 se estivesse sobre terreno mais plano teria formado efectivamente um tornado com rasto ao nível do solo.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 18:09)

stormy disse:


> Estranho não haver registo de danos...mesmo um EF0 daria alguns problemas no meio de uma cidade como Lisboa..
> Provavelmente não tocou o solo, e assim sendo será uma funnel cloud.



Também é essa a minha opinião. Mesmo assim vou tentar localizá-lo porque se tiver tocado o solo parece ter sido na zona de Monsanto em local apenas arborizado onde na altura não havia pessoas. Será que há algum vestígio nalgum ponto da mata de Monsanto?


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2014 às 18:14)

Se um tornado F0 daria problemas em Lisboa imaginem lá um F2 ou um F3...


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Set 2014 às 18:18)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, este foi bem formado e documentado, mas formou-se na zona plana do Mar da Palha e ao entrar em Lisboa dissipou-se, claro.
> 
> Penso que a célula de dia 22 se estivesse sobre terreno mais plano teria formado efectivamente um tornado com rasto ao nível do solo.


Acho que o termo correto deverá ser " tromba de água" e não tornado


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 18:33)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que o termo correto deverá ser " tromba de água" e não tornado


Correcto! Mas apenas porque está sobre a água. Não há diferença no mecanismo dinâmico.


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2014 às 18:41)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, este foi bem formado e documentado, mas formou-se na zona plana do Mar da Palha e ao entrar em Lisboa dissipou-se, claro.
> 
> Penso que a célula de dia 22 se estivesse sobre terreno mais plano teria formado efectivamente um tornado com rasto ao nível do solo.



Não, a verdade é que não se dissipou, houve estragos bem documentados na altura já em terra... A tromba de água efectivamente tocou o solo e ainda se deslocou alguns km.

O tópico relativo a esse tornado encontra-se aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tornado-no-tejo-lisboa-14-abril-2010.4490/


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 18:57)

Miguel96 disse:


> A estação meteorológica de Monsanto, Lisboa acumulou *54,8 mm*


Esta será a estação que estava mais próxima



StormRic disse:


> Também é essa a minha opinião. Mesmo assim vou tentar localizá-lo porque se tiver tocado o solo parece ter sido na zona de Monsanto em local apenas arborizado onde na altura não havia pessoas. Será que há algum vestígio nalgum ponto da mata de Monsanto?



Os registos em Lisboa nesse dia são muito lacónicos, quatro das 6 estações RUEMA estavam inoperacionais.

Os únicos testemunhos visuais são a foto de Miguel Lory publicada na TVI e as fotos e vídeo publicadas agora aqui por *aisa43.*

Cruzando as direcções das tomadas de vista (a primeira desde algures na Costa do Castelo para o Bairro Alto e as segundas desde a doca de Alcântara para a Ajuda/Monsanto, temos uma localização aproximada sobre Monsanto. É aí que se devem procurar vestígios, na mata.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 19:06)

vitamos disse:


> Não, a verdade é que não se dissipou, houve estragos bem documentados na altura já em terra... A tromba de água efectivamente tocou o solo e ainda se deslocou alguns km.
> 
> O tópico relativo a esse tornado encontra-se aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tornado-no-tejo-lisboa-14-abril-2010.4490/



Dissipou-se em terra, eu não disse antes de entrar em terra, portanto claro que fez estragos em terra até onde poude. O que eu apontei foi que se formou fora da cidade, na zona plana do Tejo. Mas este do dia 22 não veio de uma zona plana, esteve quase a formar-se sobre Monsanto.


----------



## aisa43 (29 Set 2014 às 22:17)

Boa noite a todos e obrigada pelas opiniões, a "funnel cloud " desceu mas quando comecei a filmar desintegrou-se como podem ver ,a parte de baixo no minuto2:09 por cima da parede amarela do edifício continuava a rodar e o funil começou a recolher, não foi possível ver se tocou no solo  mas as duas partes  tinham rotação a olho nu.


----------



## StormRic (29 Set 2014 às 23:13)

aisa43 disse:


> Boa noite a todos e obrigada pelas opiniões, a "funnel cloud " desceu mas quando comecei a filmar desintegrou-se como podem ver ,a parte de baixo no minuto2:09 por cima da parede amarela do edifício continuava a rodar e o funil começou a recolher, não foi possível ver se tocou no solo  mas as duas partes  tinham rotação a olho nu.



Graças às suas imagens e vídeo consegui cruzar as direcções de avistamento com as da única foto, que eu conheça, que também captou o fenómeno (publicada pela TVI, autor Miguel Lory). Delineei assim um polígono de terreno sobre o qual terá ocorrido a *funnel cloud* sem no entanto termos ainda qualquer verificação de que tenha tocado o solo (ou apenas as árvores).






A imprecisão é no entanto bastante grande, em especial porque é difícil comparar os instantes de observação. As linhas amarelas delimitam os limites de observação desde Alcântara; as linhas a vermelho aqueles limites que são compatíveis no tempo em ambas as observações, isto tudo, claro, baseado apenas na minha discutível observação e interpretação das imagens...


----------



## stormy (29 Set 2014 às 23:49)

StormRic disse:


> Correcto! Mas apenas porque está sobre a água. Não há diferença no mecanismo dinâmico.



Na nomenclatura cientifica o termo "tromba" deve ser traduzido para o Ingles "Spout", um Spout-type tornado ou non-mesociclonic tornado é um fenomeno que é da familia dos dust devils,a sua genese ocorre em correntes ascendentes intensas em que por algum motivo, geralmente a indução de vorticidade pela convergencia do fluxo horizontal na base do updraft, se formam estruturas rotativas que podem atingir até uma intensidade equivalente a EF3.

Um tornado propriamente dito é um fenomeno diferente, depende ( ao contrario das trombas) de estruturas convectivas bem organizadas do tipo supercelular.
A genese de um tornado prende-se não com a ingestão de vorticidade pela cloluna de ar ascendente, mas sim pela indução de vorticidade pela presença  de shear rotacional...ou seja, a  presença de uma rotação gradual do fluxo desde a superficie até á media  ou alta troposfera.
Uma célula que surja nestas circunstancias é "moldada" pelo shear rotacional e formam-se varios vortices no updraft, esses vortices tendem a ser horizontais ( gerados pela diferença de rumo do vento nas varias camadas) , mas quando a corrente ascendente é forteo suficiente, os vortices horizontais são esticados na vertical e geram um updraft rotativo e posteriormente um mesociclone.

Portanto...trombas e tornados são fenomenos distintos, embora na nossa lingua haja alguma ambiguidade..


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2014 às 00:01)

não é assim muito fácil saber por onde passou... dava jeito que fosse mesmo em monsanto, nas tais árvores porque se podiam encontrar vestígios.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 00:06)

stormy disse:


> Na nomenclatura cientifica o termo "tromba" deve ser traduzido para o Ingles "Spout", um Spout-type tornado ou non-mesociclonic tornado é um fenomeno que é da familia dos dust devils,a sua genese ocorre em correntes ascendentes intensas em que por algum motivo, geralmente a indução de vorticidade pela convergencia do fluxo horizontal na base do updraft, se formam estruturas rotativas que podem atingir até uma intensidade equivalente a EF3.
> 
> Um tornado propriamente dito é um fenomeno diferente, depende ( ao contrario das trombas) de estruturas convectivas bem organizadas do tipo supercelular.
> A genese de um tornado prende-se não com a ingestão de vorticidade pela cloluna de ar ascendente, mas sim pela indução de vorticidade pela presença  de shear rotacional...ou seja, a  presença de uma rotação gradual do fluxo desde a superficie até á media  ou alta troposfera.
> ...



 Obrigado pelo esclarecimento e correcção de uma ideia que tinha e afinal estava errada! 

No entanto pergunto, o "tornado" de Lisboa de 2010 era efectivamente um tornado?


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Agreste disse:


> não é assim muito fácil saber por onde passou... dava jeito que fosse mesmo em monsanto, nas tais árvores porque se podiam encontrar vestígios.



Vou tentar passar por lá, em particular na estrada do Alvito, do lado sul da A5.

Acho que a primeira mensagem de abertura deste tópico deverá ser a primeira mensagem inserida pela *aisa43* na noite do dia 22 mas que pelos vistos teve pouca atenção:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...entro-setembro-2014.7824/page-138#post-446082


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2014 às 00:25)

Já por causa dessa ambiguidade que eu para mim são tornados, e pronto. Em Portugal há ainda a outra razão, já muitas vezes falada aqui, que na gíria popular uma tromba de +agua é uma bátega de água, e não E muita gente pensa da mesma forma


stormy disse:


> Na nomenclatura cientifica o termo "tromba" deve ser traduzido para o Ingles "Spout", um Spout-type tornado ou non-mesociclonic tornado é um fenomeno que é da familia dos dust devils,a sua genese ocorre em correntes ascendentes intensas em que por algum motivo, geralmente a indução de vorticidade pela convergencia do fluxo horizontal na base do updraft, se formam estruturas rotativas que podem atingir até uma intensidade equivalente a EF3.
> 
> Um tornado propriamente dito é um fenomeno diferente, depende ( ao contrario das trombas) de estruturas convectivas bem organizadas do tipo supercelular.
> A genese de um tornado prende-se não com a ingestão de vorticidade pela cloluna de ar ascendente, mas sim pela indução de vorticidade pela presença  de shear rotacional...ou seja, a  presença de uma rotação gradual do fluxo desde a superficie até á media  ou alta troposfera.
> ...




A ambiguidade é muita, já falámos disso toneladas de vezes ao longo dos anos. E ainda é mais ambíguo do que referes, há trombas de supercélulas para ajudar à confusão. E como vimos nos últimos anos, não raras vezes em Portugal supercélulas formam-se no mar e deslocam-se dezenas ou mesmo centenas de quilómetros até à Beira interior ou mesmo Espanha, o(s) Tornado(s) de 7 Dezembro 2010 são um bom exemplo. E essa confusão que já é muita tem levado cada vez mais gente a simplesmente adoptar o termo Tornado, seja água seja terra. Em Portugal temos ainda outra agravante que também já discutimos muita vez, que é o termo "tromba d'água" estar fortemente enraizado na população como uma forte bátega de água e não o tipo de fenómeno de que falamos aqui. Mais uma razão porque eu raramente falo de trombas, é um tornado, e pronto. Para mim, claro...




StormRic disse:


> Graças às suas imagens e vídeo consegui cruzar as direcções de avistamento com as da única foto, que eu conheça, que também captou o fenómeno (publicada pela TVI, autor Miguel Lory). Delineei assim um polígono de terreno sobre o qual terá ocorrido a *funnel cloud* sem no entanto termos ainda qualquer verificação de que tenha tocado o solo (ou apenas as árvores).
> ...
> 
> A imprecisão é no entanto bastante grande, em especial porque é difícil comparar os instantes de observação. As linhas amarelas delimitam os limites de observação desde Alcântara; as linhas a vermelho aqueles limites que são compatíveis no tempo em ambas as observações, isto tudo, claro, baseado apenas na minha discutível observação e interpretação das imagens...




Bom trabalho, ia tentar fazer esse exercício mas antecipaste-te. Temos portanto um cenário de eventualmente ter ocorrido um Tornado numa zona florestal do Monsanto e ninguém ter dado por eventuais danos. O cenário até parece plausível, ao chegar ao vale de Alcântara o(s) vortice(s) se terem desfeito dado a súbita descontinuidade que ocorre, não só orográfica, maior distância até à base da nuvem, mas se calhar também do regime ventos na superfície na zona.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 00:37)

Vince disse:


> Bom trabalho, ia tentar fazer esse exercício mas antecipaste-te. Temos portanto um cenário de eventualmente ter ocorrido um Tornado numa zona florestal do Monsanto e ninguém ter dado por eventuais danos. O cenário até parece plausível, ao chegar ao vale de Alcântara o(s) vortice(s) se terem desfeito dado a súbita descontinuidade que ocorre, não só orográfica, maior distância até à base da nuvem, mas se calhar também de ventos e temperatura na zona.



Obrigado, foi realmente isso, um exercício.
Observando bem as imagens do vídeo estou na dúvida quanto ao lado da A5. A referência é sem dúvida a torre de telecomunicações sobranceira à auto-estrada (como era conhecida): a mim parece-me que passou a sul da torre, logo a sul da A5 e isso está de acordo com a direcção de avistamento desde a baixa. A alternativa de passar sobre a torre ou a norte não é tão compatível com as direcções; a alternativa de passar mesmo no vale da A5 tê-la-ia feito notar-se pelos automobilistas, mas claro só se efectivamente desceu até ao solo, caso contrário não teria sido avistada. O que me faz confusão, e a mais pessoas, é porque não há mais nenhum registo visual.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2014 às 04:00)

Extraí a imagem de radar do dia 22/09/2014, às 14:30, a partir da animação fornecida na noticia da precipitação intensa no site do IPMA e isolei a cor que mais se aproximava ao roxo (por baixo da seta verde). 






PS: Lembro-me de tirar uma foto há uns dias que me pareceu suspeita: Amanhã a postarei.


----------



## rozzo (30 Set 2014 às 11:03)

StormRic disse:


> No entanto pergunto, o "tornado" de Lisboa de 2010 era efectivamente um tornado?



Eu penso que sim, que pelo que me recordo, terá sido originário de um mesociclone, portanto tromba do tipo tornádico, e não simples _waterspout_. Mas naturalmente posso estar a fazer confusão.

Quanto a este episódio recente de dia 22, e com as devidas reticências dado não haver mais imagens, ou mais próximas, independentemente de ter ou não tocado o solo, parece-me também claramente funil do tipo tornádico, e não do tipo _landspout_, mais uma vez.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Set 2014 às 12:12)

thunderboy disse:


> PS: Lembro-me de tirar uma foto há uns dias que me pareceu suspeita: Amanhã a postarei.



Eu no momento a primeira coisa que pensei foi numa funnel cloud mas realmente fiquei na dúvida sobre esta imagem. 





Se alguém conseguir esclarecer melhor ficaria agradecido.


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2014 às 12:47)

Thunderboy, os tornados e as trombas nunca ocorrem no maximo de reflectividade da célula.
Assinalaste uma célula forte, mas o tornado nunca está na parte da célula com maior reflectividade, já que é nesse nucleo de reflectividade que tens a descarga de precipitação e as correntes descendentes.
O tornado forma-se precisamente na area de correntes ascendentes, e não é detectado pela reflectividade, embora a circulação rotativa do mesociclone possa criar um efeito em espiral ao "enrolar" partes da corrente descendente em seu redor...formando uma assinatura em gancho,hook echo.

Mas a maneira mais eficiente para detectar é a velocidade avaliada pelo doppler, que é uma funcionalidade do radar que detecta a velocidade relativa ao radar, identificando areas de rotação.


----------



## StormRic (30 Set 2014 às 15:40)

thunderboy disse:


> Eu no momento a primeira coisa que pensei foi numa funnel cloud mas realmente fiquei na dúvida sobre esta imagem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foto interessante, mas não se refere a este evento sobre Lisboa. Na minha opinião parece-me condensação numa "updraft", com mais uma ou duas imagens em sequência poder-se-ia concluir melhor.


----------



## camrov8 (30 Set 2014 às 19:44)

desculpa desapontar mas não me parece que seja um funil


----------



## StormRic (1 Out 2014 às 04:47)

Ontem à tarde fiz uma primeira investigação de eventuais vestígios de descida da funnel cloud de Monsanto. Na zona da estrada do Alvito e do circuito de manutenção nada vi, nem um raminho partido  . Investigarei a seguir a zona a norte da A5. Se houver algum vestígio fresco penso que será facilmente identificável pois a mata está limpa de ramos caídos e nem há vestígios do inverno. Permanecem, claro, alguns tocos das árvores caídas aquando do ciclone Gong, mas já completamente colonizados e absorvidos pela vegetação rasteira.


----------

